
Docu: quantum physicist Hugh Everett and his son musician Mark Everett (EELS) - seycombi
https://vimeo.com/58603054
======
seycombi
more info here:
[http://www.eelstheband.com/parallel_worlds.php](http://www.eelstheband.com/parallel_worlds.php)

